# Glock or Springfield XD? NEED YOUR OPINION



## Xapalab (Jul 23, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a handgun for the primary purpose of self defense (just to keep it in the house). I have never owned a gun, nonetheless fired one before. I have been wanting one for years now, but just never had the finance for it.

I have been reading about handguns for a while now and can't decide what to get. I can see that the 2 best choices are the Springfield XD and a Glock. *Which would you guys prefer and why? Also, which one should I get? 9mm? 10mm? .40? etc. Do I want one with an easy trigger to pull?* Any kind of information you can give me would be helpful. *Also, please expain the differences between the 9mm, 10mm, different types of Glock, etc. Why a 9mm over a .40 or 10mm? Does it matter if a clip hold 10 bullets to 17 bullets? Are there certian types of bullets I should have since it will be for self defense?* I really have no idea about anything and can really use your help! Thanks :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the Forum Guidelines

Because of time constraints, I'll just touch on a couple things.

1) As you sound brand spankin' new to shooting, I strongly suggest taking a NRA Basic Pistol course. You'll learn a lot about the different guns, safety, and proper techniques.

2) Read the numerous past posts in the New to Handguns, Glock, Springfield, and Ammo sections. Your questions have been asked numerous times. Unfortunately, you'll find there is no best answer as guns, like cars, have different models that are better for some than others. You're best to go to a range that rents guns and shoot many different models and go with the one that feels the best and that you shoot the best.

3) To all new shooters, I suggest 9mm. Recoil is minimal and ammo is cheaper than the other calibers and that means you'll be able to practice more. DO NOT get caught up in "Stopping Power" crap or other catch phrases. It's about shot placement and not the size of the bullet.

4) A quick vocab correction. It's "magazine" not "clip" Magazines have springs and clips do not. Also use "rounds" or "cartridges" instead of "bullets". Bullets are just one components of the fully assembled round that you put into the magazine.

I'm sure the other guys will touch on other things and you'll pick up some good info looking through the older posts.

http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php?do=page&template=forum_guidelines


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Which of the 2 did you feel better shooting???

...oh wait, you haven't shot either! That might be the first step, unless you buy a new car without driving it first?:mrgreen:

Go to a rental range, and shoot some of the choices you have narrowed it down to. The 2 you mentioned are both excellent guns, and I have my preference between them, but it has no bearing on what yours will be.

Also, look at the Smith& Wesson M&P, which is a comparable pistol to the XD and Glock in features and design. Some find it to be more ergonomics friendly in the hand.

Each of the choices will shoot differently for you, and your decision should be based on persanal feel for the weapon, which one you feel most confident holding, which one you are most comfortable with the controls and safety features of, and which one puts better results on paper in *your* hand. Try not to rest too heavily on the opinions of gun shop counter help, as they all have their preferences and biases.

As far as caliber, you might stick mainly with the common 3 self defense calibers(9mm, .40 caliber, and .45 APC). Don't pay too much attention to anyone's rambling about bigger is better, as the smallest of these, the 9mm is plenty sufficient in stopping power and, especially as a new shooter, will propably be more accurate in your hands than the other choices. Besides that, if you are inclined to regular practice, the 9mm is bar far the most common and affordable. Good luck, and whatever you do, don't feel pressured or rushed into any purchase. Shoot as much ahead of time as you can, and make an informed buying decision!! Happy hunting!


----------



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

*punctuating the point...*

...as has already been stated by the previous repliers....it's all about preference. It's really as simple as....try out lots of guns...see what feels right, learn the different nuances (ie safety features, action, etc.) of each, and make an informed decision. For me, when I was where you are (which wasn't more than a few years ago) I did this and, for me, the Glock 17 rose to the top. Not because it's a "better" gun than an XD or anything else, but for me, it was the right fit.

taking the NRA basic pistol course is great advise. you should get the opportunity to try several differnt types/calibers of handguns.

one word of advice, don't get overwhelmed. it's easy to feel like you are on the outside looking in to this vast subculture of gun owners, but connect with the right shooters/instructors/gun shops, and things will feel much less daunting.

welcome. have fun getting informed.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. I cannot add anything worthwhile to what has already been stated. Good luck with your search. Have fun, stay safe.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Xapalab said:


> I am looking to purchase a handgun for the primary purpose of self defense (just to keep it in the house). I have never owned a gun, nonetheless fired one before. I have been wanting one for years now, but just never had the finance for it.
> 
> I have been reading about handguns for a while now and can't decide what to get. I can see that the 2 best choices are the Springfield XD and a Glock. *Which would you guys prefer and why? Also, which one should I get? 9mm? 10mm? .40? etc. Do I want one with an easy trigger to pull?* Any kind of information you can give me would be helpful. *Also, please expain the differences between the 9mm, 10mm, different types of Glock, etc. Why a 9mm over a .40 or 10mm? Does it matter if a clip hold 10 bullets to 17 bullets? Are there certian types of bullets I should have since it will be for self defense?* I really have no idea about anything and can really use your help! Thanks :smt023


First of all, welcome to the forum!

this may be a repeat but here goes anyway...

I was recently in the boat you're in, looking for my first gun. Since you have never owned a gun before, and apparently don't have much experience with them, I would strongly suggest taking a class of some sort, it may seem kind of silly, but it will help tremendously.

Even though I just bought the Glock 19, it isnt necessarily the 'best gun,' nor is the XD. It may *or not*be the best gun for you. It is all a matter of what fits your hand the best, what you shoot the best, and what you like. The 'best' gun is completely subjective!!

In regards to caliber, I'm going to guess that you're going to want a 9mm, its cheap, easy to shoot, and is fun, and can be used for self defense if necessary, especially with a quality SD load. *the main point in choosing caliber is to pick what you shoot best!!!* Also, it won't do you any good to have a gun, but not be able to shoot it regularly. For example, I bought my 19, and am able to buy almost twice the ammo of a friend of mine who just bought a .45.

I feel that glocks and xd's already have a fairly light trigger pull, especially compared to double action guns, but again its entirely up to ones perception.

If you do a little research around here, youll find plenty of info on what different calibers do, ect. The different types of glocks are based on the caliber it is chambered for (9mm, .40, .45, 10mm) and the size gun (full size, compact, subcompact).

Hope this gets you started. *by far the best research you will do is holding and shooting as many different types of handguns as possible!! this is only true way to find out what fits you the best!!* valuable information can be found here, it pales in comparison to hands on experience!

last word of advice, don't rush to buy your first gun. You want your first one to be the best fit as possible for you, so slow down and do research. I researched my first purchase for almost a year (right at 11 months) and wound up buying something i didn't expect to at all.

Good luck on your search


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I really can't add to the very good tips you got from the other members. However, since you have not owned a gun before, I strongly advice that you take a safety class..Owning a gun is a huge responsibiblity and you should be an expert in safety.

Also learn how your gun works, both the XD and the Glock are striker based design..They have impedded safety feautures that are automatically deactivated once you are ready to shoot. The glock has 3 safety mechanisms (a trigger safety lever, firing pin blocks and a striker safety), the XD has one additional safet to the glock and that is a spring loaded lever release at the back of the grip. The point is you have to read and learn how these safety work so you know how to handle your gun and what to expect and what to avoid in your practice so you would learn the proper habits of handling the gun you purchase.

Now comes my personal opinion regarding the 2 guns at hand, the XD and the Glock..I have both guns the XDM9 and the Glock 17 in 9 mm.. I love both and shoot both to the same accuracy. I learned how to handle each gun and that took some time. When you go to a local range to try them and shoot them as rental guns I advice you to be as subjective as possible..They are both equally accurate, and if there is a difference in performance of one over the other, it is definitely because the way you are handling the gun. Some guns are easier to control and handle than others..Find the one that you prefer and then make your decision..technically they are both great and excellent guns.

Caliber: I agree with all that has been said in that regard for the 9mm..One additional tip, for range and target practice use FMJ ammo (i.e. full metal jacketed bullets - the one with the round nose) it is cheaper. For self or home defense, use the JHP (Jacketed Hollow point) ammo, this is the one with a cavity hole in the bullet. This is good for defensive purposes for two reasons: 1) It expands better when it hits the intended target, and thus 2)is more effective and it has less penetration. This type of ammo is a little more expensive than the regular target ammo, but for obvious reasons, besides hopefully you won't have the need or the situation to use this type of ammo..

Enjoy safe shooting at the range and have fun..Shooting, besides it is a good defensive strategy, i tons of fun when used as a hobby or a sports. And remember, safety, safety, safety,,,Good luck.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Xapalab said:


> I am looking to purchase a handgun for the primary purpose of self defense (just to keep it in the house). I have never owned a gun, nonetheless fired one before. I have been wanting one for years now, but just never had the finance for it.
> 
> I have been reading about handguns for a while now and can't decide what to get. I can see that the 2 best choices are the Springfield XD and a Glock. *Which would you guys prefer and why? Also, which one should I get? 9mm? 10mm? .40? etc. Do I want one with an easy trigger to pull?* Any kind of information you can give me would be helpful. *Also, please expain the differences between the 9mm, 10mm, different types of Glock, etc. Why a 9mm over a .40 or 10mm? Does it matter if a clip hold 10 bullets to 17 bullets? Are there certian types of bullets I should have since it will be for self defense?* I really have no idea about anything and can really use your help! Thanks :smt023


Well- since you are using it for HD, get the 9mm. 
It holds the most and recoils the least of the 'full size' HG's.

Also- get a vault of some sorts to keep it in when you are away. Make that your first purchase so your pistol will be there when you get home, not in someone eles's hands.

Glock v. XD - that's a choice you'll have to make. As suggested- rent them and find out. Then show up for class with and open mind and *plenty of ammo*. 
Slow and smooth is better than fast and jerky.

(clips are for rifles, pistols use magazines :smt023)

Safety First. Shoot Smart. Practice, practice practice.

Enjoy your new discipline!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Xapalab said:


> I really have no idea about anything and can really use your help!


Heh heh... you didn't have to point that out - we could tell.....:smt048

Great posts above - just wanted to add the following: 
by now you probably have realized that trying to make a purchase decision is the last thing that you should be concerned about. And too, the one question you really want to know about is the one question that only *you* can answer. Spend some time gaining basic knowledge. This can be done in a matter of a few hours reading books or articles on the internet. Once you know what basic nomenclature and the different types of handgun actions is, you will have the knowledge it takes to engage in simple firearms conversation, whether it's here or in person. Get basic training, and once you have basic shooting knowledge under your belt, you can then start to rent different guns at a range.

Once you have used both a Glock and an XD, you will be able to answer your own question....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I recommend a Glock in 9mm caliber.

Find a shop that has the G17 (full-size) and G19 (compact) Glocks in-stock. Hold them both, buy the one that feels the best in your hand. Get a couple more magazines, as much practice ammo as you can find or afford, and some quality instruction from a NRA-certified pistol instructor. Then practice. A lot.

You can thank me later. :mrgreen:


Yeah, I'm biased, but it's bias based on experience. I go with what I've seen work.
Others can and do offer different opinions, with intelligent reasons why.
I'm too old to keep chasing after the latest fad/craze.
"Placement is power", says Stephen A. Camp.
I like that, and agree.
Cheers!


----------

